# Things you think are over priced



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

I would say most train prices anywhere here in the UK.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

House painters. Good Lord...the price of getting your house painted is ridiculous.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Pick-up trucks...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

leec said:


> I would say most train prices anywhere here in the UK.


I would have to agree. 
A few months ago I took an early morning train from Kings Cross to Edinburgh on a Friday, I returned on Monday and the return trip cost just over seventeen hundred pounds for my wife and I and our two children. This was for a trip lasting four and a half hours each way. 
Flying would have been much cheaper but it was a birthday treat for my son.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Good coffee.

Toll Roads in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

USA Health/House/Car insurance. Totally rip off for US healthy people who take care of their house and drive safe with no history of claims. 

Internet service.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*1. Health Insurance, Premiums, and Co-pays, and

2. New Automobiles and Trucks, as well as the requisite insurance!

Either of these is quite enough to send one to the Poor House! *


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Just about everything these days. 

"Things you think are _under_ priced" would be a far shorter list.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Everything associated with modern medicine is overpriced. Except a midwife.

I don't have insurance - I participate in healthsharing. I had an ER visit in July, which was priced/billed at well over $10,000, and was repriced and paid under $5,000.

Also, college educations.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Jewelry. Diamonds are neither rare or expensive to produce.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

minimalME said:


> Everything associated with modern medicine is overpriced. Except a midwife.
> 
> I don't have insurance - I participate in healthsharing. I had an ER visit in July, which was priced/billed at well over $10,000, and was repriced and paid under $5,000.
> 
> Also, college educations.


Even an ambulance ride to the hospital two miles away will cost you $1500.

Hospitals have to pay for their structure even if half of the rooms are empty; so, the costs associated get passed on to the paying patients. As well as the costs of indigent patients beyond what they are reimbursed by the gov't.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I understand that, but there's a lot of waste that also gets tacked on.

I was moved to 3 different bedrooms during a visit that was less than 24 hours. 

That's 3 rooms/bathrooms that have to be cleaned, and 3 sets of sheets that have to be washed. 




Blondilocks said:


> Even an ambulance ride to the hospital two miles away will cost you $1500.
> 
> Hospitals have to pay for their structure even if half of the rooms are empty; so, the costs associated get passed on to the paying patients. As well as the costs of indigent patients beyond what they are reimbursed by the gov't.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

rockon said:


> Jewelry. Diamonds are neither rare or expensive to produce.


But if you produce sappy commercials and control the trade with your relatives, then you win.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

You guys should get a quote on having your windows replaced with hurricane rated double pane glass. It is insane.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Housing prices where I live: The median sales price of a single-family home on O’ahu is at $835,000. And, this is for a modest home with very few amenities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Fuel cost


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

minimalME said:


> Everything associated with modern medicine is overpriced. Except a midwife.
> 
> I don't have insurance - I participate in healthsharing. I had an ER visit in July, which was priced/billed at well over $10,000, and was repriced and paid under $5,000.
> 
> Also, college educations.


Way over priced especially if it is a state or county hospital funded by local taxes, and the federal hospital trust fund set up to create and maintain rural hospitals.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Don't get me started.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Plenty of serious stuff here. Agree with all.

From a not so serious, selfish perspective. ....... Golf

Its too damned expensive now even for basic municipal courses. We're not talking Augusta or Pebble here.
Not going to grow the game and keep people playing. Almost all of the costs associated with a golf course are fixed. So you are paying them even if your course is empty because you charge too damned much. 

Back to the serious, actually matters stuff .


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

2&out said:


> USA Health/House/Car insurance. Totally rip off for US healthy people who take care of their house and drive safe with no history of claims.
> 
> Internet service.


Cell phones and having service for it. 
Cable TV

Both of these our parents did not have to pay for.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Don't get me started.


We have time. :smile2:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

How about taking the kids to see a ball game?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

OnTheFly said:


> rockon said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelry. Diamonds are neither rare or expensive to produce.
> ...


Oh that was damn funny!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> Plenty of serious stuff here. Agree with all.
> 
> From a not so serious, selfish perspective. ....... Golf
> 
> ...


There’s a country club about ten miles from where I live and it has a top class golf course. Membership is both restricted and expensive and they were in the news for a few years when they refused to allow a local celebrity and his wife to join.
Eventually they were let join.
The celebrities? Tom Brady and his missus.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Definitely new vehicles. Those have never come down, they just keep going up and up. Computers and all kinds of electronics go down over time, but not your road monsters!


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Gotta say. 
A ceo's rate charged to a corporation. >


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

notmyjamie said:


> House painters. Good Lord...the price of getting your house painted is ridiculous.


The accident and liability insurance has gotta be murder. Alcohol and ladders DO NOT MIX.

Hang out in the parking lot of a liquor store around 5:30-6:30 pm. So many painter's vans.:wink2:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Even an ambulance ride to the hospital two miles away will cost you $1500.
> 
> *Hospitals have to pay for their structure even if half of the rooms are empty;* so, the costs associated get passed on to the paying patients. As well as the costs of indigent patients beyond what they are reimbursed by the gov't.


Maybe if more people had access to affordable health insurance those beds would create revenue streams.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

The hospital I work at is overflowing with patients right now. Not enough staff is available. People are retiring out of medicine and nursing faster than they can be replaced. 

Also...what a hospital charges and what they get from an insurance company are two different things. There is a procedure I do that takes me 10 minutes from set up to cleanup and the bill for that is $2k. Insurance pays out less than half of that. It’s insane.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

notmyjamie said:


> The hospital I work at is overflowing with patients right now. Not enough staff is available. People are retiring out of medicine and nursing faster than they can be replaced.
> 
> Also...what a hospital charges and what they get from an insurance company are two different things. There is a procedure I do that takes me 10 minutes from set up to cleanup and the bill for that is $2k. Insurance pays out less than half of that. It’s insane.


I read that the irony in healthcare pricing is that the hospital charges the highest to the patient who has no insurance at all.

For example, to get my port, the hospital told me the procedure is $10k.

With insurance that is out of network, it would cost me $3k.

With in network insurance, it was $50. With those last 2, I don't know how much my insurance company paid.

I live on the border of a major city. And this was university med school hospital.


----------



## Rlc307 (Jan 14, 2018)

Raising two teenagers at the same time who are just 17 months apart. Everything about that sentence is overpriced😂
And they are in the exact same activities too, like marching band.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

rockon said:


> Jewelry. Diamonds are neither rare or expensive to produce.


Are we talking natural or synthetic diamonds? Last I heard, you had to label synthetic ones as such, and most jewelers don't want to deal w/ them.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

NextTimeAround said:


> I read that the irony in healthcare pricing is that the hospital charges the highest to the patient who has no insurance at all.


It's not so surprising when you consider the relative bargaining power of the insurance company who has a large # of patients it can threaten to take elsewhere if it's price isn't met, vs. the guy who has one patient he can make that threat with.


----------



## vincent3 (May 31, 2018)

SpinyNorman said:


> Are we talking natural or synthetic diamonds? Last I heard, you had to label synthetic ones as such, and most jewelers don't want to deal w/ them.


You can get rings with alternative metals and synthetic diamonds online. Some people are going for alternative stones too that aren't meant to look like diamonds. I know that some women would balk, but I've heard a few say they wanted an alternative stone and absolutely not a diamond.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Even an ambulance ride to the hospital two miles away will cost you $1500.
> 
> Hospitals have to pay for their structure even if half of the rooms are empty; so, the costs associated get passed on to the paying patients. As well as the costs of indigent patients beyond what they are reimbursed by the gov't.



This why universal healthcare would be good. more people would be able to afford all this advanced medicine and that would bring the cost down. I look at those machines for radiation. They are huge.


----------

